# Where to shoot?



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard that there is a shooting range up hwy 6, and know that a bunch of people head out to west mountain. I live in Payson. Are there other places to go shoot nearby? I have never been to the one up hwy 6, how would I get there? I would prefer a fairly "controlled" environment where we can break in my wife's new ML, and since we are both so new to hunting with muzzles it might be a good idea to invite someone along-so if you want to go shooting sometime in the middle of the week, shoot me a pm.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I believe it is at the Thisle Junction turn off down by the bottom of the hill by the river. We pass it on our way to our cabin but I have never shot there....I would be interested in shooting ML with somebody else around here though. Let me know when and maybe I can meet up with you there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 on meeting up. Are you talking like this week or what?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, this week or practically any other week (I'll be headed to nauvoo from 8/1-8/9) next month. If either/both of you are going to be available any day shoot me a pm and we'll set it up.


----------

